

Switching from Google to Duck Duck Go - vital101
http://www.re-cycledair.com/switching-from-google-to-duck-duck-go

======
jjclarkson
Above all I think the greatest thing about DDG is the direct forwarding to UPS
when I submit a UPS tracking number. No clicking. No need to enter the number
again. It just goes straight where I need to be. I use this 50 times a day and
it's wonderful, and it probably doesn't benefit DDG at all but it's great for
me.

------
runjake
I was a Google die hard, but just took the DDG plunge. It seems to be
returning much better results, at least for my work areas of Cisco, crypto,
and programming.

It takes 2 seconds to set it up as default in Google Chrome. Thanks for not
forcing me to fight my browser, when I don't want to use your search , Google.

------
beoba
I just use Yippy, since over 70% of websights should never be visited by
anyone.

[http://bitcast-a.v1.o1.sjc1.bitgravity.com/seehomenow/yippy-...](http://bitcast-a.v1.o1.sjc1.bitgravity.com/seehomenow/yippy-0831-10.mp3)

A fun pasttime is testing their awful filtering. It seems like they just have
a list of blocked words. You can sometimes get the "clouds" box on the left to
come up with some racy results. For example, "big booty" returns a link for
"Round Asses".

<http://search.yippy.com/censorship>

~~~
runjake
Yippy should change their search page to be lighter.

I browse through Tor during the day. I realize I'm an extreme use case, but
the header image loaded painfully slow. I imagine it's the same for people
with slower Internet connections, too.

~~~
beoba
I think they just have an extremely slow server.

------
whiskeyjack
I switched to DDG about 3 months ago. If nothing else, the bang syntax is a
huge win for me. Among my favs are !cpan !jquery !js !perldoc !php. Makes
looking stuff up nice and quick.

